# fan leaf claw



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello everyone  I posted this in my GJ too but I might as well post it here to get some more responses :aok: The last few days the fan leaves on my plants  are experiencing some major claw. What do you think is causing it? Over watering? Thats the only thing I can think of...any help is appreciated 

Moses


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2011)

any search will tell you its a Nitrogen uptake overload.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

really? I didnt know too much N would do that. I will flush them out good........again.........Ill get this watering thing down right eventually. Thanks OGK your a life saver :aok:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2011)

no problemo! :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2011)

Flush leaves clawing or looking like rams horns usually means too much nitrogen

#7 here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link Ozzy :aok: Ill report back in after a good flush


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. First of all, Happy Easter  Now then, I gave all my plants 3 good flushes of plain water over the last 2 days. My smallest plant really seems to be struggling, and all the fan leaves look dead. Also one of my bigger plants has a new problem. The bottom fan leaves are still clawed but now some of the top leaves are pointing upward and some are kinda twisting? I could really use some help :holysheep: 

first pic is of the smallest plant with really bad fan leaves

second and third are my bigger plant. tried to show you both the "symptoms"
Thanks

Moses


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

I see a lot of brown and splotched leaves there....hope you get it worked out, my friend!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Roddy, ya mate, on my smallest plant the leaves are all brown and mostly dead. its a pretty sad sight. will the plant still live with no or few fan leaves?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not even close to an expert and I can only report what I've seen...it should survive, but bud production will likely suffer. Is it a cal/mag problem?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

How far into flowering are they? That kinda looks like the plant is using up all the stored nutes in the leaves and finishing it's life cycle. Are te hairs on the Pistols turning red? and shrivelling up?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 24, 2011)

Im on day 54. They seem sativa dom, and Ive been told they should take longer than this. only about 10% of the pistols have turned reddish, I dont have a scope to see the triches. I think I may have over watered them trying to flush them. They havnt had any water in about 36 hrs. I am hoping to see improvement in the morning if its over watering...Ill let yall know what happens. Thanks

Moses


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Could you have flushed all the good out and the plant is starving?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh man Roddy, I really hope that isnt the case. If it is I have totally destroyed my watering and nute cycles and I dont know how to fix them. Well they havnt gotten any worse since last night, so Im hoping they are starting to level back out. I am gonna just keep an eye on them today probably water them tomorrow with no nutes and see what happens....Thanks all

Moses


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

If I may, why were you flushing?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

I started flushing because all my plants had leaf claw and thought it was N overload. Then 2 days into flushing, my smallest plant, which has always been the most delicate, its fan leaves started to completely die. Right now my smallest plants leaves still look really bad, and my other three plants still have leaf claw, and the top leaves on one of my plant are twisty/curly.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

D'uh, I knew that answer....guess I'm medicated enough!  I'd probably give a lowered dose of nutes to them just to get them through? Especially if you know you have a few weeks at least.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

I was planning on watering today to see if it hurts or helps anyways, so ill add quarter strength nutes and see if we can get some solid results :aok: Thanks mate


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2011)

What about your pH?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey THG, sadly I dont have a ph wand or ph stripes so I cant check the ph, but ive been using the same water the whole time, would problems just show up now? I am getting ph stripes tomorrow and will let you know what the ph of the water is, the ph of the water with nutes (after the nutes have mixed in good), and the ph of the runoff :aok:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

ph can fluctuate with things like rain, if I remember correctly. This is assuming you're using well water, of course...city water can change too, though!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

We have gotten some good rain here lately, them darn city slickers polluting up the air and makin acid rain an such killin my babies!


----------

